# Apollo Lunar Rover Slot Car



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is a new slot car to add to your collection, It is a highly detailed apollo lunar roving vehicle. It is sure something different ! http://www.thespacestore.com/apluroslcar.html
Bert


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That's really cool! thanks for sharing! (makes me wish I ran the bigger stuff, eh!)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What! No solid fuel rocket. 

Thanks for sharing this unique slot.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

That is pretty cool. I went to order one, but the shipping costs were unreal!

---
Shipping: $1.6M

Lunar Rover will be drop-shipped from an orbiting space shuttle - please provide accurate GPS coordinates.

---


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess they will need to make a mar rover to compete with apollo lunar rover??? 

okok dumb joke.. 

Wes


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

your welcome, i just saw it last week and wanted to share.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Not too far back in Toy Cars magazine I think, there was an article on a new set coming out that featured the enterprise Vs. a Klingon Bird of Prey in slot form. Also had a set of jets as well. Not ssure I ever saw those released but the idea was kind of cool!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What no sponsors and numbers on that thing? Didn't the folks from TANG know about this? :devil: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Alot of drag in the wind tunnel!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But the big question...*

Who is going to get two of them and race them? :lol: 

Scott


----------

